# Why Are Bugs On My Screen!!!!! :)



## InNeeDofHelp777 (May 21, 2008)

"why are bugs crawling in my screen?" this is my log, i am having problems with "beetles" on my screen with my desktop repoting that i have a virus or spyware etc etc. can u please help???? THANK YOU!!!!!







-- System Restore --------------------------------------------------------------
Successfully created a Deckard's System Scanner Restore Point.

-- Last 5 Restore Point(s) --
46: 2008-05-21 00:20:09 UTC - RP909 - Deckard's System Scanner Restore Point
45: 2008-05-19 20:13:25 UTC - RP908 - Installed AVG Free 8.0
44: 2008-05-19 20:01:36 UTC - RP907 - Removed Ad-Aware 2007
43: 2008-05-19 20:00:36 UTC - RP906 - Removed Ad-Aware 2007
42: 2008-05-19 06:20:43 UTC - RP905 - Software Distribution Service 3.0

-- First Restore Point -- 
1: 2008-05-16 14:50:45 UTC - RP864 - System Checkpoint

Backed up registry hives.
Performed disk cleanup.
Total Physical Memory: 510 MiB (512 MiB recommended).

-- HijackThis (run as Tunies.com.exe) ------------------------------------------
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:26:16 PM, on 5/20/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\FastAccessDSL\HelpCenter43\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\googlewebaccclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LQZZ1ZW2\dss[1].exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackster.scr
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\HIJACK~1\Tunies.com.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HelpCenter4.1] C:\Program Files\FastAccessDSL\HelpCenter43\bin\sprtcmd.exe /P HelpCenter4.1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingA5124] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingC7767] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingA8927] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingC8867] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingB1544] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingD7676] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingB8232] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingD425] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.0\bin\npjpi140_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.0\bin\npjpi140_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} (FlashXControl Object) - https://bigflash.microgaming.com/bigflash/FlashAX.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aztxprxy.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pantech&Curitel Utility Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\UTStarcom\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\PnCUtilityService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
--
End of file - 9010 bytes
-- File Associations -----------------------------------------------------------
All associations okay.

-- Drivers: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled ---------------------
R1 omci (OMCI WDM Device Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\omci.sys <Not Verified; Dell Computer Corporation; OMCI Driver>
R2 ASCTRM - c:\windows\system32\drivers\asctrm.sys <Not Verified; Windows (R) 2000 DDK provider; Windows (R) 2000 DDK driver>
R2 PPCLASS - c:\windows\system32\drivers\ppclass.sys <Not Verified; Silitek Corporation.; >
R3 aeaudio - c:\windows\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys <Not Verified; Andrea Electronics Corporation; Andrea Audio Driver>
R3 smwdm - c:\windows\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys <Not Verified; Analog Devices, Inc.; SoundMAX Digital Audio Driver>
S2 PPSCAN - c:\windows\system32\drivers\ppscan.sys <Not Verified; Shuttle Technology.; >
S3 iAimTV2 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\watv03nt.sys (file missing)
S3 MRENDIS5 (MRENDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver) - c:\program files\common files\motive\mrendis5.sys <Not Verified; Motive, Inc.; Motive Rawether for Windows>

-- Services: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled --------------------
S2 Pantech&Curitel Utility Service - c:\program files\utstarcom\sprint\sprint pcs connection manager\pncutilityservice.exe (file missing)

-- Device Manager: Disabled ----------------------------------------------------
No disabled devices found.

-- Scheduled Tasks -------------------------------------------------------------
2008-05-20 20:23:02 366 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Symantec NetDetect.job
2008-05-20 19:03:00 370 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\WebReg 20061106190309.job
2008-05-20 03:59:00 276 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC Nag.job
2008-05-20 02:10:10 330 --ah----- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
2007-04-26 03:59:58 394 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC.job

-- Files created between 2008-04-20 and 2008-05-20 -----------------------------
2008-05-20 20:12:57 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-05-19 16:26:20 0 d--h---c- C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2008-05-19 16:16:11 0 d------c- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-05-19 16:13:39 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Avg
2008-05-19 16:13:26 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\AVG
2008-05-19 16:13:25 0 d------c- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8
2008-05-19 15:31:12 0 d------c- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Share-to-Web Upload Folder
2008-05-19 00:00:39 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2008-05-18 17:10:34 0 d------c- C:\4fedc83ec5575c4deb32a3db6a592319
2008-05-18 05:58:32 0 d------c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE
2008-05-18 04:43:44 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Desktop
2008-05-17 20:32:30 0 d------c- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2008-05-17 18:28:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Lavasoft
2008-05-17 03:56:52 0 d-a----c- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-05-17 03:51:58 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor
2008-05-17 03:51:58 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\PC Tools
2008-05-17 03:41:15 0 d------c- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Lavasoft
2008-05-15 20:26:02 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\AXPDefender
2008-05-15 20:25:30 160256 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackster.scr <Not Verified; Peter's Productions; Bugs!>

-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------
2008-05-20 20:20:01 2581 --a------ C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\.googlewebacchosts
2008-05-18 05:18:01 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-05-18 05:17:59 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Symantec
2008-05-18 05:16:16 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2008-05-18 05:11:46 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks
2008-05-18 04:03:47 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\Google
2008-05-18 03:50:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Google
2008-05-18 02:44:55 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\WinAce
2008-05-18 02:42:14 66467 --a------ C:\Program Files\INSTALL.LOG
2008-05-18 02:37:32 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Sony
2008-05-18 02:18:18 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Canon
2008-05-18 02:15:29 0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-05-18 02:11:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Dell
2008-05-18 00:43:17 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Ahead
2008-05-18 00:42:46 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead
2008-05-18 00:35:34 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Java
2008-05-18 00:19:12 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\LimeWire
2008-05-18 00:11:46 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\LimeWire
2008-05-17 22:27:15 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Viewpoint
2008-05-17 22:26:31 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SuperslotsCasino
2008-05-17 22:13:42 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\BroadJump
2008-05-17 20:56:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\BellSouth
2008-05-17 20:48:20 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL
2008-05-17 20:47:39 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nullsoft
2008-05-16 10:47:47 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MySpace
2008-05-02 06:45:58 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-05-02 04:43:20 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Sportsbook Poker
2008-04-19 21:54:16 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Application Data\Canon
2008-04-13 13:56:43 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\FBrowserAdvisor
2008-04-10 19:40:49 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Audacity
2008-04-10 19:33:59 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Kazaa
2008-04-10 19:31:28 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\HotPepperCasino
2008-04-10 19:30:49 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Full Tilt Poker
2008-04-08 22:37:42 10 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\smdat32m.sys
2008-04-08 22:37:38 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Need2Find
2008-04-06 01:28:29 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\PokerRoom.com
2008-03-28 18:37:16 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Support.com
2008-03-27 21:10:51 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SupportSoft
2008-03-27 21:10:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\FastAccessDSL

-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [10/19/2005 09:59 AM]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [10/19/2005 09:59 AM]
"DwlClient"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe" [05/27/2004 09:05 PM]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [02/17/2005 12:11 AM]
"DeviceDiscovery"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe" [05/21/2003 06:37 PM]
"RealTray"="C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" [08/24/2006 10:44 PM]
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe" [05/24/2002 08:46 AM]
"Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe" [04/17/2002 11:42 AM]
"HelpCenter4.1"="C:\Program Files\FastAccessDSL\HelpCenter43\bin\sprtcmd.exe" [04/12/2007 08:59 PM]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [01/11/2008 10:16 PM]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [11/03/2006 07:20 PM]
"AVG8_TRAY"="C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe" [05/19/2008 04:13 PM]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [08/04/2004 03:56 AM]
"updateMgr"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" []
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [05/17/2008 08:32 PM]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [01/28/2008 11:43 AM]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce]
"SpybotDeletingB1544"=command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
"SpybotDeletingD7676"=cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
"SpybotDeletingB8232"=command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
"SpybotDeletingD425"=cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce]
"SpybotDeletingA5124"=command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
"SpybotDeletingC7767"=cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\WDInUsePlugin.dll"
"SpybotDeletingA8927"=command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
"SpybotDeletingC8867"=cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver.dll"
[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce]
"RunNarrator"=Narrator.exe
[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
DESKTOP.INI [9/3/2002 3:36:04 PM] 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
DESKTOP.INI [9/3/2002 3:36:04 PM] 
Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe [7/9/2007 10:24:38 PM]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\Reliability] 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aztxprxy.dll 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"appinit_dlls"=avgrsstx.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vds]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{533C5B84-EC70-11D2-9505-00C04F79DEAF}]
@="Volume shadow copy"
*Newly Created Service* - AVG8EMC
*Newly Created Service* - AVG8WD
*Newly Created Service* - AVGLDX86
*Newly Created Service* - AVGMFX86
*Newly Created Service* - AVGTDIX
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\78ce6a39-e5a0-4819-a204-d786b581460e]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\llwwxw.exe

-- Hosts -----------------------------------------------------------------------
127.0.0.1 www.igetnet.com
127.0.0.1 code.ignphrases.com
127.0.0.1 clear-search.com
127.0.0.1 r1.clrsch.com
127.0.0.1 sds.clrsch.com
127.0.0.1 status.clrsch.com
127.0.0.1 www.clrsch.com
127.0.0.1 clr-sch.com
127.0.0.1 sds-qckads.com
127.0.0.1 status.qckads.com
7894 more entries in hosts file.

-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-05-20 20:27:46 ------------


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad
-------
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL

O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aztxprxy.dll (file missing)


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Questionable
-----------------
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} (FlashXControl Object) - https://bigflash.microgaming.com/bigflash/FlashAX.cab

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HelpCenter4.1] C:\Program Files\FastAccessDSL\HelpCenter43\bin\sprtcmd.exe /P HelpCenter4.1

Unknown
C:\Documents and Settings\Tunies.com\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LQZZ1ZW2\dss[1].exe

C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackster.scr


----------

